# Looking For Casual-Story Based RP, Sexual Ok



## Ark Celosar (Apr 6, 2017)

Basically looking for an RP to just have fun and get to know people better. Basic gist I would hope for Slice of Life mixed with supernatural.

It can be Adult, but it's certainly not the focus. Basically something that would be earned and come naturally in the story. Seeking either Female or Herm.

Best method of RPing, I'll hear what you prefer. Length of responses doesn't matter, but certainly at least not only one or two lines. Literate and good spelling ideal.


----------



## Seduce (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm interested.


----------



## Ark Celosar (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh! Awesome, I hadn't gotten any responses for like a week, so I thought no one was interested.


----------



## Kishimojin (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm trying to get back into rp. I'm interested


----------

